# Pacific Orchid Exposition Best in Show



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2013)

This was the Best in Show plant at the last Pacific Orchid Exposition in San Francisco - Paph. Fumi's Delight. It also got and an AM this was shown by Gold Country Orchids. It has two flowers with one bud.

Ramon

paph. Fumi's Delight AM


----------



## cattmad (Mar 1, 2013)

nice


----------



## Secundino (Mar 1, 2013)

very nice, good contrast and delicate changes of color. Looks like having been grown with very high humidity and good light. A very charming flower.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 1, 2013)

Now that is a nice Fumi's Delight.it had to be pretty close to FCC. They look big too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Points?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 1, 2013)

A very nice plant!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 1, 2013)

It was a stunner! Literally stopped me in my tracks as I was going around on set-up day.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

cool blooms and great photo!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

thats I call a pretty one. 

Thanks for share with us, would love to have pollen from that one


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2013)

Yours, Ramon? If so, congratulations!


----------

